# A couple from this week



## stonecreek (May 2, 2017)

Trying out a new 6.5 Creedmore and was able to bust a couple farm hogs. First pic was 2 taken in the evening. Second pic is 4 taken in the morning.









Really like the rifle shooting 129 grain Hornady.


----------



## COYOTE X (May 2, 2017)

Very nice! Now for the BBQ...
~ COYOTEX


----------



## model88_308 (May 2, 2017)

Good haul right there! Congratulations and enjoy the eats!


----------



## cwa1104sab (May 3, 2017)

congrats   cant wait to get into them again


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 3, 2017)

Thepig on the right in the first pic looks nearly like a Hampshire from the angle! You must be able to work the bolt fast to pull off two, especially four!! That 6.5 seems to work to me! Great work man!!!


----------

